# How to care Gonatista grisea?



## gremlin123 (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello Forum,

I am looking for some informations about Gonatista grisea.

How to care?

Thanks

gremln123


----------



## Rick (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome. Please introduce yourself in the introductions forum when you can.

They are an easy species. They seem to prefer a vertical piece of bark or a stick to sit on. They do not have the best appetites. They will eat flies but roaches or crickets may be a better option. Mine eat bluebottle flies. These mantids seem to grow slowly and are not to active. They prefer to stay hidden most of the time by blending in.


----------



## gremlin123 (Apr 3, 2010)

And which temperatures?

Which humidity?


----------



## Rick (Apr 3, 2010)

gremln123 said:


> And which temperatures?
> 
> Which humidity?


I mist once a day. THey don't seem too interested in water like some mantids. Mine are kept in the 80's but I have kept them at room temps.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 3, 2010)

Humm, that is funny, mine are just the opposite, they as nymphs run around like silly children




.They do not like Rick said eat good, unless they do it when u r not looking, but they seem to like their water, I keep mine at 72F or above in the summer, humidity is at least 40%. So really keep them as most mantis and u will do ok!


----------



## Rick (Apr 4, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Humm, that is funny, mine are just the opposite, they as nymphs run around like silly children
> 
> 
> 
> .They do not like Rick said eat good, unless they do it when u r not looking, but they seem to like their water, I keep mine at 72F or above in the summer, humidity is at least 40%. So really keep them as most mantis and u will do ok!


They do run around when startled but otherwise I rarely see them moving. You're right though, they are very fast.


----------



## gremlin123 (Apr 30, 2010)

One question,

what are room temps?

In germany temps are different than in the U.S.

Here are room temps so 25°C

regards

Lennard


----------



## Rick (Apr 30, 2010)

gremln123 said:


> One question,
> 
> what are room temps?
> 
> ...


Room temperatures are what the average person typically keeps their home set at. So I would say your number of 25 degrees is about the same as what most do here. They should do ok at that however it would be best to keep them warmer. They grow slowly in my experience even at higher temps.


----------



## gremlin123 (May 1, 2010)

I could care them at 30°C, is that ok?


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 1, 2010)

gremln123 said:


> I could care them at 30°C, is that ok?


Your increase of 5C from 25-30C is about 9F. 30C (85F) is a bit hot as room temperature, even here in the desert where the relative humidity is low. I have successfully raised them around 80+F (26+C), which is closer to yr first temp than the second. It can get a little cooler at night. Keep the humidity up, especially at molting time.

Chase: Do you have any words of advice for us?


----------



## Rick (May 1, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> Your increase of 5C from 25-30C is about 9F. 30C (85F) is a bit hot as room temperature, even here in the desert where the relative humidity is low. I have successfully raised them around 80+F (26+C), which is closer to yr first temp than the second. It can get a little cooler at night. Keep the humidity up, especially at molting time.
> 
> Chase: Do you have any words of advice for us?


That is ok though. MIne are in the high 80's-low 90's F


----------



## ismart (May 3, 2010)

I keep mine at around 75F/24C. These guys do well for me at around 80% Humidity. My first nymph moulted to adulthood a few days ago.


----------



## acerbity (May 5, 2010)

Just check the weather patterns for central florida if you want to know what temps to keep them 

Very hot with occassional heavy downpouring.


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 5, 2010)

acerbity said:


> Just check the weather patterns for central florida if you want to know what temps to keep them
> 
> Very hot with occassional heavy downpouring.


As you can see from all the temperatures listed above, this species, like most mantids, I guess, will tolerate a wide range of temperatures and humidity. If a species, like this, tends to come from an area where it is hot and humid at mating time, it is a good idea to duplicate those conditions when you are breeding them.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2010)

Yes, high 70's low 80's. If you can get them past L2 it is a cake walk. Idk they are strange hatchlings..... very jumpy and die for no real reason.


----------



## Rick (May 6, 2010)

I have not experienced much, if any nymph deaths. I find these to be quite hardy. They do grow slowly it seems. I found that you can keep adult males together without any issues.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 6, 2010)

Sometimes mine do just die, something we are doing then is not quite right


----------



## gremlin123 (May 7, 2010)

Ok,

if I could get some I will try  

Thanks for all the informations!!!

regards,

Lennard


----------

